# Installation veraltet wie upgraden/updaten/install etc..?

## mc-max

Hallö liebe Gemeinde!

Ich bin ein Jahr im Ausland gewesen und konnte mich daher nicht wirklich um meinen gentoo-liebling kümmern. Nun bin ich wieder da und muss feststellen, dass ich nach so einer langen Zeit auch keine updates mehr fahren kann, da mir ständig Fehlermeldungen während des Update um die Ohren geschmissen werden. Ist ja auch klar, denn das letzte Update war ca. vor einem Jahr. Mir ist es klar, dass der Aufwand einer Neuinstallation um einiges geringer ausfallen würde als die Fehler zu beheben und ich wollte schon die installationsCD in das Laufwerk legen, doch dann habe ich an all die config-files, progs und die mühevolle Konfiguration meines Traumsystems gedacht... 

Was würdet ihr machen und wie würdet ihr vorgehen in so einer Situation?

Kann ich irgendwie die Liste der installierten progs erhalten, so dass ich nach eventueller neuinstallation sowas wie "emerge 'cat meineschöneliste'" oder was ähnliches machen kann? 

Wie sichere ich am besten die Konfigurationsdateien? /etc kopieren und danach wieder zurück?

Wenn ihr Vorschläge habt, bitte alles her damit, denn im Moment habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich ansetzen soll.

Danke euch schon mal für die Vorschläge!

Gruss

max

----------

## Martux

Deine Liste findest Du in /var/lib/portage/world. Damit kannst Du leicht ein neues System aufsetzen. Evtl. noch mal durchforsten, damit auch wirklich nur Pakete drinstehen die Du haben willst.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Die Frage ist doch auch... musst du überhaupt das ganze System updaten?

Prinzipiell scheint dein System doch zu funktionieren. Also solltest du dich nur um die Pakete kümmern, welche Sicherheitsrelevant sind (zu finden mit glsa-check aus dem gentoolkit Paket). Und von denen auch nur die, welche tatsächlich ein Problem darstellen (genaues lesen der entsprechenden GLSA's empfohlen).

Tools mit denen du ins Internet gehst (konqueror, Mozilla etc.) solltest du sicherlich als erstes updaten (z.B. emerge --update mozilla-bin). Alles andere ist eh nur bei Bedarf nötig (sprich: Paket hat neue Funktionen die du benötigst, Paket behebt bugs etc.)

Alternativ kannst du ja einfach mal ein emerge --update -pv system machen und jedes vorgeschlagene U Paket von Hand updaten (emerge --update <paketname>). Am besten fängst du mit dem ganzen compiler Kram an, dann wirst du schnell merken wo es Probleme gibt und kannst diese ja hier posten.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## BlackHell

Da ich schonmal ein ähnlichen Thread eröffnet hatte, hier meine Lösung, die ganz gut funktioniert hat:

World Datei sichern sowie alle anderen Konfigurationsdateien an denen Änderungen vorgenommen wurden. Vor allem auch die make.conf. Ich hatte das damals vergessen.

Danach den neuen Snapshot und portage herunterladen und nach Anleitung entpacken. Danach die Anleitung durcharbeiten und die Anpassungen vornehmen. Die make.conf mit dem backup anpassen usw. und danach per emerge --sync und emerge -uDNpav world alles auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

----------

## mc-max

habe ich was verpasst? könnte mir bitte jemand den make.profile link des aktuellen portage posten?

----------

## mc-max

so, da geht es schon los:

```
# emerge portage    

--- Invalid atom in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: >=media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27120

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

# ls -l /etc/make.pr*     

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 46 23. Jun 21:04 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

```

woran könnte es liegen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> !!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?
> 
> !!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

 

Eigentlich steht es da ja schon  :Smile: 

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls -l /etc/make.pr*     
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 46 23. Jun 21:04 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0
> ...

 

Schön, und gibt es /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 überhaupt auf deinem System? Wenn nein, musst den den Link eben auf ein vorhandenes Profil setzen oder gleich einen aktuellen Portage Snapshot herunterladen und da ein aktuelles Profil wählen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## mc-max

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schön, und gibt es /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 überhaupt auf deinem System? Wenn nein, musst den den Link eben auf ein vorhandenes Profil setzen oder gleich einen aktuellen Portage Snapshot herunterladen und da ein aktuelles Profil wählen.
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

Hi STiGMaTa,

ja, den gibt es und den Link habe ich selbst angelegt, habs zu sicherheit den Snapshot noch mal runter geladen.... deswegen verstehe ich diese Fehlermeldung auch nicht... Noch eine idee, woran es liegen kann?

----------

## Martux

Du hast aber schon die /etc/make.conf Deinen Bedürfnissen angepaßt?

----------

## mc-max

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Du hast aber schon die /etc/make.conf Deinen Bedürfnissen angepaßt?

 

Ja, vor jahren schon... Worauf willst du hinaus? Vielleicht muss ich noch was anpassen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Martux

Ich dachte Du setzt evtl. komplett neu auf und hast vergessen arch, ~arch in Deiner make.conf zu setzen. Kann aber auch das Wetter sein (schwitz).   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mc-max

so, habe zunächst den make.profile auf 2006er zurückgestellt und es hat das ARCH problem behoben, dann

```
# emerge --oneshot --nodeps portage && emerge --oneshot bash
```

wegen dem blockenden bash... symlink wieder zurück auf 2008.0... passt....

jetzt wollte ich zur Sicherheit noch mal portage mit neuem make.profile link emergen, da es noch ein paar packete updaten wollte, doch da gibt es wieder einen block

```
...

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [5.2.1-r6] USE="acl* nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr% (-build%) (-hardened%)" 3,692 kB 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

```

was soll ich denn hier machen? auch mich --nodeps emergen?

gruß

max

----------

## mc-max

so, die obigen Problemen habe ich jetzt gelöst.... mache gerade "emerge -u system" ... mal schaun...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi mc-max,

ist jetzt wohl zu spät, aber trotzdem erläutere ich mal eben meine Vorgehensweise:

1. Neue Festplatte kaufen. (Sind günstig[er als damals] und Speicherplatz kann man immer gebrauchen)

2. Gentoo ganz neu installieren.

3. Den User im frühen Stadium neu anlegen.

4. Dinge die man besser machen kann aber damals vergessen hat einplanen (backup.. Festplattenverschlüsselung etc)

5. /home/user rüberkopieren.

6. /etc/make.conf und Useflags setzen.

7. Manch Konfigs anpassen andere Übernehmen. Auch die /etc/portage/packages.keywords und Co nicht vergessen.

8. All das was man braucht Emergen.

9. Installation abschließen und sich freuen, wie einfach das alles mit Linux ist.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## mc-max

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi mc-max,
> 
> ist jetzt wohl zu spät, aber trotzdem erläutere ich mal eben meine Vorgehensweise:
> 
> ...

 

so habe ich es mir auch vorgestellt, doch es über die Jahre haben sich zu viel configs angesammelt... jetzt versuche ich erst mal einen update zu machen.

Gute Nachricht: emerge -u system ist fast beendet, gerade wird noch der gcc-4.1.2 kompiliert. Hier stellt sich auch schon mal die nächste Frage, ob ich den jetzt upgraden soll, danach system wieder neu kompilieren oder ich lasse den gcc so wie der ist?

```
$ gcc -v

Lese Spezifikationen von /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/specs

Konfiguriert mit: /var/cache/ccache/portage/gcc-3.4.5/work/gcc-3.4.5/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.5 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread-Modell: posix

gcc-Version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)

```

oder gibt's noch andere Vorschläge?

danke schon mal

PS: Ich gratuliere mir selbst zu dem 300sten Post  :Smile: 

----------

